# AES bugshow



## Ian

Would just like to confirm date and location of the AES bugshow this year:

1st october 2005 (as usual, always first weekend in october)

Held in Kempton Park Racecourse

a map available here: http://www.amentsoc.org/map.htm

1 mile from M3

8 miles from M25

35 minutes from central London

25 minutes to Heathrow

40 minutes to Gatwick

This year, is held in the premier suite in the expeditions halls.

Any more info, email me, or check out the AES website, at http://www.amentsoc.org

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## DMJ

And for anyone going I would also like to tell you my birthday is October 2nd!!! so a gift woule be nice after you buy yourself everything at the show lol jk.


----------



## chun

It's so darn annoying, i'll be at bristol uni on that day! Any chance of hitching a ride to my home town london from bristol? Need to see how much i spend on alcohol during fresher's week


----------



## Ian

I am not sure chun, if its just me and me dad, maybe. Where bouts in bristol? I suppose, its only a 5 minute detour.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

wanna give me a lift then too?


----------



## Ian

*cough* taxi service?


----------



## PseudoDave

Shall be there me thinks, haven't been to anything like that in a while so will try not to miss this one.

Dave


----------



## DMJ

So back to the *IMPORTANT TOPIC*...my birthday!!! October 2nd a day after the show!!! lol jk I'm just really bored at 3 am lol.


----------



## Samzo

cool Ian, my dad might take me. Hopefully will


----------



## chun

no worries ian, it's the thought that counts! Although no harm asking, could save me a hefty amount of money! I'll be at bristol uni (town centre?)...i didn't know bristol was only 5 minutes drive from bath? I wouldn't know a thing, been here in london since i was a wee(ing) thing.

I guess i have to take the train to london and get back to bristol before the evening for more fresher's week shenanigans! Or i can just stay at home...and be sober.

Been there for the past 4 years (well i missed 2004). so excited.


----------



## PseudoDave

Anyone here or anyone know anyone who is going to be selling there? If so, what may be on offer?

Dave


----------



## Peloquin

I dare say Metamorphosis will be there. LOADSAMANTIS.


----------



## Ian

yep.

Joseph rogers, Karen Baker, Virginia Cheeseman, Graham Smith, Martin Goss, David Kowal (entomental) the PSG, some random French guy with loads of stock, and many others. Well worth the visit  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave

Ah good, me needs some brief and potentially strong words with the lovely K Baker (well within reason to!), other than that a good lineup i see, hopefully will be able to rebuild my stock from the visit.

Anyone making a bit of a shopping list to look out for when they go? There are a few that i'm definately in need of again, PW's, Orchids, may start keeping the various Hierodula species, haven't kept any of them in a very long time now, well, let's hope there's lots that santa come bring me home early  

Dave


----------



## Ian

lol...no shopping list, I was thinking this year of just stealing a sainsburys trolley, and sweeping every stand I see with mantids, you know, im not to picky  I fear my bill will be high though...last year, when I got chatting to martin, he got me into triple figures  lol

Yeah, KB is great, met her last year, what a fantastic woman! Or in the words of Matt Lucas...oh she were geeooorrgousss!!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave

Unfortunately, you share a different opinion to her than I do, fair enough though  

I like your trolley idea, care to organize a mass mantis trolley dash? Lol, how funny would that be, bowling people all over the place just to grab some bugs....

*Dave starts designing a jet propelled trolley* :twisted:


----------



## Ian

yeah, although, as martin is a muillionaire, he wil prob pull out some kind of rocket prepelled contraption..so typical of him, lol

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ibanez_freak

wow, that sounds really cool. I''l have to sort out travel so I'll take the train down. Be really interesting to meet some of you guys so hope I see you. I'll have to do some work to fill my wallet with money for that lol!

Well I guess I'll maybe see you lot there.

Cheers Cameron.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

MARTIN IS NOT A MILLIONAIRE!

where did you get that from? He owns his own company - that is all.


----------



## PseudoDave

lol...

We're all millionaires at heart, just wish i was in the wallet as well.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

I know what you mean!

Anyway, ill be there, if anyone is interested in finding me there, look for the giant!


----------



## Peloquin

Is there going to be a forum meet there?

If so, I'm the dead handsome one...

... with a scorpion tattooed on the side of his head, a pic you wont tell on t'other and the green oval "Land Rover" badge tattooed on the back of me head.

Oh, did I mention I'll be the most handsome one there? :lol:


----------



## Ian

sheldon...he buys and sells property, and is VERY rich (millionaire). Was told by graham smith, and think he knows pretty good, as he was the one that basically got martin into mantids :wink:

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Ian

Peloquin, hope to see ya there :wink:


----------



## Peloquin

Yeah, if anyone sees me, make sure to come and say "Hi".

I don't know anyone from off here yet so you'll have to forgive the dumb, blank expression until you say "I'm **** from the mantis forum you thick git".

:wink:[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]


----------



## Ian

okay...but..will that result in a black eye?


----------



## ibanez_freak

hi,

any of you guys been to a bug show thingy like this before? This is gonna be a new experience for me lol.

Better start working to fill my wallet lol  .

lookin forward to this loads.

Cheers Cammie.


----------



## Peloquin

Ian, no chance mate, I'm used to abuse. I get loads from the wife.

I used to sell a lot of spiders at the shows. They used to be great. The anti's caused a lot of problems around the country at shows [so did a certain shop staff] and i dont think they ever recovered. Kettering is pretty good and the BTS show is a great day out and dead easy to get to. Kempton Park used to be good in the "old days" but I heard it went a bit downhill for a while. It's supposed to be getting back up there now though so I'm really looking forward to it.

Other good shows from years ago were the Oldham and Stockport shows. A really good day out, even if selling was slow.


----------



## infinity

Kempton Park's one of the best, although I think it lets itself down with floor space... Kinda like the sales at Christmas because things like this don't happen as often as I think the should...

I think the only problem for me is "ebay fever" - meaning that i'll go with a few things in mind and leave with 10 times what i went in for.

Bought my first ooth from there!!!


----------



## ibanez_freak

hey,

that's cool. So did the ooth hatch?

Cammie.


----------



## infinity

yeah, the ooth was very productive  it was a simple sphodro species (perfect for beginners i guess) and I think i counted about 200. Rather conveniently, my indian stick insect eggs hatched at the same time so there was plenty of food!

First butterfly net and sweep net from there too! - served me well the other day when i went firefly hunting a week ago - didn't even know we had them in this country but it's amazing when you see them!


----------



## Ian

cameron, yeah, I have been several times, and it is a great show, well worth it. lmao Peloquin, your wife really that bad? :lol: Yeah, kettering this year was amazing, really enjoyed it. That is also a must for next year. Never been to the BTS myself, but was considering going. I belive this particular show has been going for about 25 years or so, so, its had a lot of time to pick up on the negative points from the years before!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy

Hi Guys,

It's been a long time since I've been to any shows, is it still a good place to pick up bargains?? Are the sellers likely to be offering stock cheaper than on their websites?? It's a long way for me too travel to Kempton if I can just pay a bit extra for postage.....£££££££!

Cheers

Alan


----------



## infinity

I think the advantage of things like this is that you can make offers! I've haggled before and it does occasionally get you somewhere although they know full well that chances are they'll sell everything anyway so...

I've been and they seem to sell things for good prices- but if you're like me, you're going to max out your account on the day anyway!


----------



## Ian

I always leave outa pocket, regardelss of the price :X You kinda get into a "buying addiction"....

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## chun

am so pissed off, i've jsut read my uni accomodation booklet and it says i *have* to be there at 2pm on saturday. It takes me 2 hours to get to bristol from london, so there really isn't a point. I'm a right up sad panda now   But on the other hand, it's fresher's week, it's going to be da BOMB!   

Sorry to dissapoint, looks like this charming man won't be making an appearance at the AES.

Bring on 2006!


----------



## Echidna

I wouldn't mind taking a look at what they have at this show. Bit of a mission for me, but you never know. I might trundle down.


----------



## Ian

oh no chun what a SHAME!!! Na, really, would be cool if you could come..

Hopefully you can make it next year.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## infinity

FRESHERS WEEK!!! WOOHOO!!! And the cool part is, I'm in third year... we get to organise all the things for the lil kiddies  (but mainly play pranks on them) :twisted:

If it takes 2 hours, youcan still make it can't you chun?! make sure you're there early when gates open at 11 and you'll be one of the first... you could be out in no time if you know what you want...

But yeah, know the feeling, I have induction days too... and FRESHERS WEEK!!! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Ian

yeah chun, you get there are 4am, and you will be one of the first to get in :wink:

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jackson

Hey everyone. Long time no post  

So Chun...You going to Bristol UWE? What campus and what are you studying? My Girlfriend is starting there soon (18th i think) and i'll obviously be down there abit.

I might be going to AES. But yes i will have to save up some money first...Hmmm.

Anyways i'm off to work now. Cya later.


----------



## Ian

ah, wb jackson. You are pretty close to the AES...would be a miss if ya didn't go.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## chun

I'm going to university of bristol to do zoology. I'm staying at durdham halls at stoke bishop, send me a pic of your girlfriend...then i'l know to avoid her at all cost


----------



## Ian

yay, 8 days, just thought id say  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

hi , i've never been to one of these, i'd really love to go. does it cost anything to get in? how much stuff do they usually have there, do they usually have all the mantids that are talked about on here?

are there any other bug shows in the coming year?

thankyou


----------



## Ian

Hi Johnald,

If you read back through the thread...you will find out a bit more info, or look on the AES website. I think it costs about £4 or something. There are a lot of species, but it is not just mantids, but lots of inverts. The next show (that is worth going to) is the bug show up in kettering. Almost as good as the AES in my eyes, well worth a visit. Nearer the time, I will post up some info and contacts for it.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

at this AES show do they usually have many adult mantids? as i'd be really interested in seeing what nymphs will turn out like. what are the prices of things there like?


----------



## chun

I remember martin french's (bugZuk.com) stall 3 years, he had some adult female specimens roaming (or sitting) freely on a piece of wood above the cups containing the nymphs he was planning on selling. It was an amazing idea, it looked really good as well...but it was quite funny when a heirodula jumped onto a woman's arm.

The prices are quite good if you look around. I got some sub adult Gongylus gongylodes for a fiver each!

I'm thinking about going to kettering, it's too far oop north though. Never been further than essex :lol: :lol: Need to see if i can afford a train journey up there (or if i can hitch a ride).


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

whenabouts is the one in kettering?

thankyou


----------



## Peloquin

It's at the Kettering Leisure Village.

It's a good show with qite a lot of stuff for sale.

Well worth a train ticket.

My Land Rover broke down a couple of years ago just in time for the the show so I hired a car for the day and it was still worth going.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

> when abouts is the one in kettering?


i really should have phrased that differently :lol: .

i was wondering round about what date does the Kettering one take place?

( thanks for putting up with my noobness  )


----------



## Peloquin

Sorry, my mistake mate, I didn't read your question properly.  

The show is Next Saturday [1st October] and the doors are open from [i think] 11am- 4:30pm.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

when's the other show? :lol:


----------



## Peloquin

Sorry, I'm not with it at all today.

The show on Sat is at Kempton Park. Not sure of the Kettering date. :roll:


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

i know the feeling, i havent been to sleep :| bllerhggh...


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

to get to show on saturday from nottingham say by train or coach would i go to London first then get travel from there? anyone got any ideas?

thanks

p.s. is there a minibus or anything going down from up here?


----------



## ibanez_freak

hi,

If any one here is good and trustworthy at packing mantis and shipping them then I need some help. I got plane tickets to the bug show and forgot about how I would take bugs home! Hoping someone who is just driving or something could take my mantis at the aes bug show and ship them to me. I would obviously pay for the shipping.

If any one is ok with it and would help me out then that would be appreciated.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Ian

sure I can cam  I only live an hour and half away, would be no prob. I believe you have ordered from me before...so I am sure you can trust me  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ibanez_freak

hi,

thanks for the help but my flight was suddenly canceled for some reason?

I'm gonna get a bus so may not need to but thanks any way lol.

Sorry to waste time and messages in the forum  .

Cheers thouh, Cameron.


----------



## Ian

tsk tsk cam, lol. Oh great, at least the canceled plane flight didnt leave you bug showless, lol.

See ya there  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

I will be wearing a red american footbal shirt... i doubt anyone else will be so look for me! lol


----------



## Ian

well, I think I might just go au naturelle  I dont know what I will be wearing...just look out for the goon  

Cheers,

Iaj


----------



## Samzo

we always knew you were gay Ian... but you are going too "extreme" with the au naturelle lol


----------



## Ian




----------



## ibanez_freak

I may just write ibanez_freak on to my fore head with a felt tip pen for the sake of it


----------



## Samzo

:lol:


----------



## Ian

heh, then hope you dont get attacked by the french a$$ that offered me a punch last year 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## goneleocrazy

I will be there along with the other half and her 2 daughters.

I will be the one dragging the kids around to look at all the mantids I have found....the missus will be the one dragging a grown man and 2 kids away from all the mantids they have found lol


----------



## Ian

lol, hope to see you there  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

anybody going from nottingham area? got space for one more?


----------



## Samzo

> I will be there along with the other half and her 2 daughters.I will be the one dragging the kids around to look at all the mantids I have found....the missus will be the one dragging a grown man and 2 kids away from all the mantids they have found lol


lol I can't wait, not long to wait though! Me and Ian gunna fill our school bags up


----------



## Ian

lol, yeah, just depresses me when I think about how much money I have sent martin french over the years.


----------



## Samzo

haha you "MFer" :lol:


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

Just incase your wondering, looks like im deffinatly coming... look for the tallest guy you see, that will be me.


----------



## Samzo

ok, hopefully will see you.

(ps.. whats with the new forum skin?)


----------



## Samzo

I am the first person back to the forum I think, weird.. so quiet.. lol

Anyway, just thought i'd say the AES was really great! Got lots of good deals (actuly filled my schoolbag up with insects/arachnids.) Me and Ian met up...strange fellow he is lol nah jk buddy :wink: Oh and MFs lil "10 pounds an hour" guy was funny to watch, I swear he didn't know anything about insects lol Also who actuly went?

Sam

(p.s Ian I want some moonmoth pillars  )


----------



## Ian

yeah, was brilliant. Thanks to the AES for all their organisation as usual. Some brilliant stock, and some great breeders, I belive the fat guy with white hair, selling loads of stick was about half the price than last year, so I bought a few nice things off him.

Yeah, the moon moths were a hit  Nothing like a freebee...they have been mating all day, and have already got about 20 eggs. So ghopefully, the rest she lays will be fertile.

Great meeting up with sam and sheldon, and having a chat with all theother breeders (cheers graham if you read this  )

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

Did you actuly meet sheldon? I would of met him wiht you if i had known!


----------



## Ian

yeah, he was the tree that I was standing next to in the queue for about an hour, he finally realised who I was (vice vera) heh.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

